# Lars' Obedience Run Thru from Saturday



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

I'm pretty happy with this! He's a little forgey at times because Lars thinks heeling is just too cool! LOL I am entering him in a couple of UKC trials for novice in about 3 weeks and his debut in AKC Novice on April 17th. We just have just a few teeny tiny things to iron out...and I'm sure I can in 6 - 7 weeks.






You're a good and wild boy!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

You guys look great! Good luck in competition.

P.S. Bonus points for the happy-bounding recall lol


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Thanks!!! 

That recall is actually rather tame to what he normally does. Usually there's a big RAWR thrown in there when Lars reaches about 8' away from me.  LOL


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

So fun! Best of luck to you and Lars


----------

